# Rats wont let me handle them



## GeorgiaEliz (Dec 29, 2013)

I have 2 female rats and they wont let me pick them up. I've had them for a month now and they're still scared any time I open the cage or go to handle them. I've tried to bribe them with treats and I've tried being patient. When we go to pick them up, they run and jump. They hide away to the top of the cage. I don't want to force them but I don't want to wait to long? What can I do? It's really frustrating. I just want to be able to pick them up without a fuss?


----------



## Kuraudia (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello! I've had a very similar problem with my female ratties!
One of them was pregnant and that's why she wouldn't let me touch her, but that is not your case.
They're probably not used to you. You could put two layers of clothes on and let your rats crawl under one of them (not both because they have claws) and they will eventually learn your scent. Try doing this every day.
Have you tried giving them treats from your hand? It's great for trust training. Hope they don't bite!
Good luck


----------



## GeorgiaEliz (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks but they won't come near me. They won't crawl on me. I've also tried hand feeding, just doesn't work?:/


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

So... in cooperation with a very special rat, I wrote the guide on immersion that's on top of this heading. It's all about bonding with new rats and socializing them. It should teach you pretty much everything you need to know about socializing your rats.

This is the first and only comprehensive guide on the subject and we decided to leave it open ended so it's grown to 19 pages which include questions and answers success stories, photos, videos and even debates on the topic. I believe the original guide was only two to three pages long... but keep reading until you understand... or keep going until you get all of your questions answered.

I will add that that longer your rats live without you being part of their pack (family) structure the more independent they become and the less they are likely to want to be handled. Not to mention the harder they will be to socialize. 

There was once a myth that involved rats settling down and acclimating over time, this was of course tragically wrong. Tropical fish acclimate, rats bond. The best time to start bonding with your rats is the very day you bring them home, so that they see you as a friend and protector when they are otherwise in a scary new place.... but it's not too late.

Over time rats that aren't handled get very skittish or will start defending their cage against intruders... and if they think you are the intruder rather than their leader... well let's just say rat bites hurt a lot. So read the thread at least up until you understand what you are doing and get started with your rats as soon as you can.

Best luck.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

There are two ways you could approach this...I've done both, and the latter is much quicker!

You could simply open the cage door and let them come to you. I had to do this with my Athos, as he absolutely hated being picked up. Whenever he'd come near me, I'd grab him and hold him for a few seconds and then put him back exactly where I found him. It was to teach him that being grabbed and held was nothing to fear. He's just under a year old now and doesn't mind being held, but can still have his moments if he doesnt want to go back in his cage (but luckily, he's a sucker for food bribery!)

The second approach I carried out with one of my new babies. They're about 13-14 weeks old. The breeder warned me that one of them didn't like being grabbed out of the cage, but once he was out, he was generally okay. She said she didn't stand for any nonsense and would chase him into a corner and trap him and then pick him up. I've been doing the same thing at home, also taking into account his impaired vision what with him having red eyes. I'll stick my hand in front of him and let him sniff me, and then grab him. He used to fight it, but now he doesn't at all and it's only been a few weeks! 

Good luck with your girls. You just need to persevere, they'll come around!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

